# buzzards nest



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

this was a very simple project. i took my little ones little tykes sand box and emptied it(she never played in it). i painted the entire sand box flat black.i then sprayed great stuff foam all over it,especially on the rim.then i started placing twigs and branches all around the rim.this took alot of free branches! the great stuff expands a little and holds the limbs.i then sprayed about 4 cans of foam all over the whole nest.this was optional! i then sprayed flat paint all over the nest. i then painted some lg eggs that i got at the dollar store.i painted them black and forrest green .i then added a few buzzard props i had got over the years.big lots sells them for $25 a pc. hope you like the nest. you could make the nest useing a cheap plastic pool to. the prop with the branches is around 4' all around.sorry i didn't have any of the actual build pics.


----------



## macsrealm (Feb 16, 2009)

Cool! I am making (stealing one of stolloween's ideas) a dragon nest using,basically, that same concept.


----------



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

stolls dragon nest was what inspired me to.stoll does some awesome props


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 25, 2009)

Very nice! I am partial to baby evil things! hehe


----------



## GhostlyWhitePumpkins (Jul 27, 2008)

That is clever, I like it.


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

That's cool!


----------



## MLuther (Apr 8, 2009)

looks really menacing, good job.


----------



## Homestead Haunt (Jun 15, 2006)

I was wondering why it took so many cans of foam unitl you said it was 4' round! Looks great!


----------



## spookhouse (Feb 9, 2007)

*thanks for the idea*

Thank you so much for the idea. I had A pool that ad A big hole in it, cut it down to fit it in my show room, wrapped grape vines around it, twisteded newspaper for filling and then sprayed foam filler. After that I sprayed it with black spray paint. It really looks good. Im thinking of hooking up A wiper motor to the bird so it moves. If you want to see A picture of it I posted it, go to spookhouse in my albums, Hope it works I am still trying to figure out how to post pictures. Thank you for this great idea.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

very cool and very unique, i bet you are the only one in town with a nest full of buzzards. Good job.


----------



## soni (Jul 30, 2008)

another amazing prop by foggy. I think I am making most of your props, thanks for the help!!!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

HEY FF,

You wait till I see you at the next North Carolina's Haunters Group meet!! Gonna slap those hands.....how terrible you stealing your kids toys & then trying to give us an excuse!! Wait till I tell the rest of the gang!!l (big smile)!

the Muffster

PS>>>>still it looks really good...how you coming along with things?


----------



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

this prop looks great at night with a blue light


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Looks terrific, Foggy! Especially under that lighting.


----------

